# UDM vs BMW 1 SERIES M-SPORT.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

This thread is slightly later than planned as it's been a hectic weekend for myself and the 'Little helper' but better late than never..........:thumb:

So, here is another detail from us and great to have the 'Little helper' back on board although the conditions on Saturday would not be on our side.......

This detail was on a friends BMW 1 Series 118 M-Sport which is an '08 plate and comes with a few tasty M-Sport extras, so with it being an '08 plate your probably thinking why have it detailed? Well I guess there is a lot to be said for having the car prepped well for the winter so I had convinced him that I could make it look better than when he had it delivered...........:thumb:

The car was dropped off on Friday evening but due to the weather and the dark early night's I didn't get a chance to do anything so both the 'little helper' and I got up early on Saturday to begin the detail with the car looking as follows:







































































































































































































*The Detail Process*

With the Gazebo up on an overcast day the first job on the list would be the wheels however with the 18's this mean that the tyres were run flats which directly means that the scissor jack is optional. While I could have used my trolley jack the jacking points on these cars, as with the E46, have plastic turrets where you locate the scissor jack inside which basically means that using a trolley jack you damage these jacking points..........

So we resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels as best we could without removing them from the car.

Megs Wheel Brightner, Megs APC, AS Tardis, EZ Wheel Brush, Vikan Soft Wheel Brush, Vikan Hard Wheel Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush;










'Little helper' at this point was wrapped up nice and warm ready for the detail;










So the first wheel looked as follows;










This was then rinsed;



















Also making sure that all the arches were rinsed;










Megs Wheel Brightner was then applied;










Then aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush;




























Then onto the Wheel Detailer Brush paying closer attention to the wheel bolts and smaller areas;










Then rinsed again;










AS Tardis was then applied to areas where tar spots were visible and left to dwell;



















Then the 'little helper' attacked all the spokes with some Microfibre Wheel Spokes Cleaning Pads I had bought back from the US sometime ago;



















Finally a quick wipe down on each wheel with Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth left us with some fairly clean wheels................:thumb:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed;



















Paying attention to the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap;



















The engine bay was then lightly sprayed;



















The car was then foamed;














































While the foam was dwelling, 'Little helper' attacked the door shuts, boot shut, petrol cap and engine bay with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;














































The engine bay was then lightly sprayed again;




























Then we washed the car using the 2BM;



















'Little helper' then rinsed the car;




























Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










The gazebo at this point was not holding up too well to the wind as it was getting stronger so we decided to take the gazebo down and complete the rest of the detail under the carport.

The car was rolled under the carport and taped up;



















Now with this being an '08 plate I knew that there wouldn't be many defects on the paintwork and this was the case. Only light swirling from some previous washes that you can just about make out;










Struggled to get an signs of these defects when working around the car so the before and afters aren't brilliant at all under the Brinkmann but I marked up a test area on the driver's front wing;





































Decided today that I would use the UDM as I hadn't used it for a while and I prefer to use this if doing light correction work as it's quicker to set up and use. I opted for the Menz FF on a 3M Polishing Pad which gave the following results;



















Little to see really but believe me there were some defects there and after a hit with the UDM they were gone so I worked my way around the car with this combination;




























While I was busy working away on the outside 'Little helper' was busy hoovering away on the interior using a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner;














































All the door shuts, boot shut and engine bay were treated to some Megs Last Touch via a Microfibre cloth;



















I then got the 'It's not for wimps' Pro-car Duster out to get rid of the Menz FF that was now all over the paintwork;










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using a Megs Applicator Pad;










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










As the third coat I opted for CG 50/50 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8;










Then the 'Little helper' treated all the rubbers with Gummi Pflege Stift;



















Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and Applicator Pads;










My friend had also asked us to remove the 'Dealer Sticker' out of the rear window;



















'Little helper' then cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad;










All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad;










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant via an Applicator Pad;










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad;










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some wire wool and Autosol;



















Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*






































































































































































































































































And another one completed............:buffer:

Have to say that it was nice to have a 'new' car to do as it's nice to make them retain that new look. My friend was very happy with the results and I am confident that the 'shine' will remain that little bit longer now with all that protection on there.............

Enjoyable detail this one although it's getting colder, which is a bummer........

Have to say that I haven't paid much attention to the BMW 1 Series but I can safely say that I like it, nice inside and with the extra M-Sport bits I think it looks great...........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Cracking work as usual, great to see the duster back!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Carter said:


> Cracking work as usual, great to see the duster back!


Thanks for the comment mate..............:thumb:

Duster is still there, always a choice between another rinse or the duster.........


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome work as always, gotta save some time using the duster rather than moving car QD drying etc etc. Good idea, gonna get me one of those I think!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Another great job mate love your write-up's.Think i need a little helper but somehow i dont think my other half would feel the same lol


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

that's got to be a birds car?


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

nice attention to detail


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

> While I could have used my trolley jack the jacking points on these cars, as with the E46, have plastic turrets where you locate the scissor jack inside which basically means that using a trolley jack you damage these jacking points..........


Great work as usual, just one point about the above, I got rubber pads which replace the steels plates for my trolley jack, meaning that no damage is done to any car, inc BMW's with the plastic jacking points...

just trying to help!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice work on the Bmw, best ur neighbour was a bit jealous with that filthy one


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

why do you say that 3dr? I have one


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Love those wheels on 1 series. Best colour for beemers too. Will you come down the road to MK and do mine please ?!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work as always simon:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work - must admit never had the guts to get my PW on the Engine Bay.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

How comes you didn't clay it Bakes? Stunning work otherwise, better spec (i.e. xenons, nav etc) and that would be a cracking 1 series :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

always enjoy your write ups baker - puts it in simple terms for me


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rfmatt said:


> Awesome work as always, gotta save some time using the duster rather than moving car QD drying etc etc. Good idea, gonna get me one of those I think!


Yeah it does save some time and it's something that I always used to use but over the last few details I have found that while it takes longer, rinsing the car down it much better than using the duster.

If your using a compounding pad and a cutting polish then I would go for the rinse every time as the polish gets everywhere.............:wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> Another great job mate love your write-up's.Think i need a little helper but somehow i dont think my other half would feel the same lol


Thanks for the comment Chris...........:thumb:

Don't get me wrong, Lynsey doesn't love doing these jobs but I appreciate her helping me out.........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

3dr said:


> that's got to be a birds car?


Why do you say that buddy................


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

weez said:


> nice attention to detail


Many thanks for the comment..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Great work as usual, just one point about the above, I got rubber pads which replace the steels plates for my trolley jack, meaning that no damage is done to any car, inc BMW's with the plastic jacking points...
> 
> just trying to help!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for the post mate and I would be interested to learn where you got these rubber pads from?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> very nice work on the Bmw, best ur neighbour was a bit jealous with that filthy one


Thanks for the comment and I did have a chat with our next door neighbour during the detail and after......................


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> why do you say that 3dr? I have one


Like I said at the end of the post, I hadn't paid too much attention to the BMW 1 Series but after having worked on this one for a day, I am sold and if I could afford one then I would consider it...........:driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Love those wheels on 1 series. Best colour for beemers too. Will you come down the road to MK and do mine please ?!


Yeah you can't go wrong with those 18's and Black................:thumb:

Sure will mate, drop me a PM............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work as always simon:thumb:


Cheers as always.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Top work - must admit never had the guts to get my PW on the Engine Bay.


Thanks for the reply and I was like you mate, didn't have the guts but when The SamurI came down and we detailed the M3 I learnt a few things and have to say that I wished I had been doing it earlier............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> How comes you didn't clay it Bakes? Stunning work otherwise, better spec (i.e. xenons, nav etc) and that would be a cracking 1 series :thumb:


You always ask that question mate.............really didn't need it mate, '08 plate and with a quick run over with the UDM the paintwork felt great but I could have clayed it, just felt that it didn't need it................

Xenon's and Sat nav would be nice but it's all extra cash..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> always enjoy your write ups baker - puts it in simple terms for me


Glad you like them Kev, like to keep them simple as it helps me remember what I did...........:lol:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work as always mate, msport kit makes this car look brilliant


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

djcromie said:


> great work as always mate, msport kit makes this car look brilliant


Thanks mate, couldn't agree with you more.............:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking job mate, i enjoy reading your write ups :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> You always ask that question mate.............really didn't need it mate, '08 plate and with a quick run over with the UDM the paintwork felt great but I could have clayed it, just felt that it didn't need it................
> 
> Xenon's and Sat nav would be nice but it's all extra cash..........


I know what your saying, I detailed an 08 plate C180 yesterday with 2k on the clock, clayed it, although there was minimal contamination, there was still some. I like claying as its peace of mind. Xenons and Sat Nav are a must if your spending £25k on a car though Bakes!

Better hurry up with my write up. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Cracking job mate, i enjoy reading your write ups :thumb:


Glad you like them mate, keep checking them out............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I know what your saying, I detailed an 08 plate C180 yesterday with 2k on the clock, clayed it, although there was minimal contamination, there was still some. I like claying as its peace of mind. Xenons and Sat Nav are a must if your spending £25k on a car though Bakes!
> 
> Better hurry up with my write up. Keep up the good work :thumb:


Let's be honest your better off getting a Skoda as you get all that as standard............:lol:

Your busy at the moment mate and nice to have some work on hey?

One question, I like the border and that you have put on your pics, I know how to do it for one picture in Photobucket but can you apply it to all easily?


----------



## judge dread (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice work man....I don't know where you and your little helper get the time to do all these cars but the results are excellent.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

judge dread said:


> Nice work man....I don't know where you and your little helper get the time to do all these cars but the results are excellent.


Cheers mate, funny you should say that as 'Little helper' often asks me where we get these cars from............we like being busy and are always happy to help a friend out..........


----------



## judge dread (Sep 15, 2008)

Just friends?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

judge dread said:


> Just friends?


.................


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Baker,

excellent write-up. I just love the 1-series.

BTW: A few more pics of your "little helper" would be highly appreciated. :wave:

regards
Fritz


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fritz Blitz said:


> Hi Baker,
> 
> excellent write-up. I just love the 1-series.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment Fritz and I am guessing your not biased when you say you 'love the 1-series'............

More pics of the 'little helper' hey................:lol:


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Totally unbiased, LOL



> More pics of the 'little helper' hey................


Come on mate:wave:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Brilliant as ever :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Top job as per usual...have you resorted to wearing socks now with the rifts now the weather has turned...hahaha!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Great work and some realy nice replies as per usual!
Just one thing, about these "Microfibre Wheel Spokes Cleaning Pads" you gt from the States, are you sure they aren't just one of your Little Helper's old G-strings? Look you can even see where the elastic has come out!


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Yet again Si, Great detailed write up. :detailer:

Great job :buffer:, Nice motor…. MMmmmmm got me thinking…

Good to see the 'little helper' with you again. Great team work there! :buffer::thumb: 

Making a thorough job in good time! :driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fritz Blitz said:


> Totally unbiased, LOL
> 
> Come on mate:wave:


Sorry mate, pics of the 'Little helper' are limited.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Brilliant as ever :thumb:


Thanks Mr.Singh.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> Top job as per usual...have you resorted to wearing socks now with the rifts now the weather has turned...hahaha!


Thanks for the comment and the rift socks have been on for a while now, it's been getting that bad that Lynsey has been knicking mine as well...........:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

transtek said:


> Great work and some realy nice replies as per usual!
> Just one thing, about these "Microfibre Wheel Spokes Cleaning Pads" you gt from the States, are you sure they aren't just one of your Little Helper's old G-strings? Look you can even see where the elastic has come out!


Thanks for the comment............

Damm it, you have figured it out, I was going to make a killing on selling these items as well, you have jusr ruined my Group Buy!!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Yet again Si, Great detailed write up. :detailer:
> 
> Great job :buffer:, Nice motor…. MMmmmmm got me thinking…
> 
> ...


Morning Mart........:thumb:

Your liking the BMW 1 Series then mate, like it myself to be fair, thanks for the comments and look out for the next few.........


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Good writeup and excellent work. Lovely car also but I'm biased on this one (only difference is I have the one-size down wheels (M multi spoke) and xenons.

Too bad though, all 1ers (or all BMW for that matter?) seem to have lots of orange peel


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Let's be honest your better off getting a Skoda as you get all that as standard............:lol:
> 
> Your busy at the moment mate and nice to have some work on hey?
> 
> One question, I like the border and that you have put on your pics, I know how to do it for one picture in Photobucket but can you apply it to all easily?


Things are picking up indeed Bakes :thumb: Skoda :lol:, as you know I drive the A3, so I'm very much a VAG man. Well the Audi part of VAG anyway, when's your winter rims going on? 

Follow this guide for the borders, very easy :buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

tmclssns said:


> Good writeup and excellent work. Lovely car also but I'm biased on this one (only difference is I have the one-size down wheels (M multi spoke) and xenons.
> 
> Too bad though, all 1ers (or all BMW for that matter?) seem to have lots of orange peel


Thanks for the comment..........:thumb:

Xenon's or 18's, Xenon's or 18's...............hmmmmmmmmmm..........

Yeah bummer about the orange peel but we can only work with what we have..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Things are picking up indeed Bakes :thumb: Skoda :lol:, as you know I drive the A3, so I'm very much a VAG man. Well the Audi part of VAG anyway, when's your winter rims going on?
> 
> Follow this guide for the borders, very easy :buffer:


Good work mate, good to hear..........:thumb:

You can't beat a bit of VAG............

Winter rims now there is a dilemma, not sure whether I might shift them on or put them on.........might be moving house again............:doublesho


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Again? Little helper not satisfied or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice write up and a stunning job on a great looking car. Wish I could get my missus involved, would cut the work time down for sure. She wont even do her own car!


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Great work.

Just to let you know that the 1 series M sport has sensatec (leather style) seats when it has the part cloth trim as standard but I assume the Sonus leather cleaner/conditioner would have done no harm. 

It's only leather if it has the £950 full leather option though..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Again? Little helper not satisfied or what?


Nah mate, this is out of our hands unfortunately but I am sure we will sort something else out.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

shinybluevec said:


> Nice write up and a stunning job on a great looking car. Wish I could get my missus involved, would cut the work time down for sure. She wont even do her own car!


Thanks for the comment, much appreciated...........:thumb:

Well Lynsey wouldn't do her own company car that's for sure but now she has just picked up a shiny new one I may see if I can treat it with her help this weekend..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chowy said:


> Great work.
> 
> Just to let you know that the 1 series M sport has sensatec (leather style) seats when it has the part cloth trim as standard but I assume the Sonus leather cleaner/conditioner would have done no harm.
> 
> It's only leather if it has the £950 full leather option though..


Thanks for the comment......:thumb:

Can't see that it would have not helped as it's specifically Leather & Vinyl Cleaner but granted the Leather Conditioner may not be that specific..........seemed to do the job though.............:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a little advice. Use the multi quote feature. Its the tab next to the 'quote' button' *" +* then hit quote. Makes it easier to quote reply in multiples


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

chowy said:


> Great work.
> 
> Just to let you know that the 1 series M sport has sensatec (leather style) seats when it has the part cloth trim as standard but I assume the Sonus leather cleaner/conditioner would have done no harm.
> 
> It's only leather if it has the £950 full leather option though..


I've been wondering about this too.. as the Sensatec (I have the same thing) feels dry sometimes. Is it supposed to be like that or can you actually use a leather conditioner on it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Just a little advice. Use the multi quote feature. Its the tab next to the 'quote' button' *" +* then hit quote. Makes it easier to quote reply in multiples


Thanks for the advice mate............:thumb:

:newbie:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment............
> 
> Damm it, you have figured it out, I was going to make a killing on selling these items as well, you have jusr ruined my Group Buy!!!!


Oops! Sorry! But I did start thinking in bed last night about making bikinis and women's undies out of microfibre, that way they wouldn't scratch nice cars when climbing all over thm for photo shoots!! (would have to make sure they took their high heels off first though!):thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: Some top class work there M8 and not to forget your little helper...Woman touch cant beat it. Goreat job :thumb:

Just one quick question I see you have a power craft pw and a foam lance where did you buy the lance from and what attachment did you get for it to fit???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

transtek said:


> Oops! Sorry! But I did start thinking in bed last night about making bikinis and women's undies out of microfibre, that way they wouldn't scratch nice cars when climbing all over thm for photo shoots!! (would have to make sure they took their high heels off first though!):thumb:


Sounds like you have too much time on your hands to be thinking about things like that but you do have a point.............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

caledonia said:


> :thumb: Some top class work there M8 and not to forget your little helper...Woman touch cant beat it. Goreat job :thumb:
> 
> Just one quick question I see you have a power craft pw and a foam lance where did you buy the lance from and what attachment did you get for it to fit???


Thanks for the comment and I will pass it on to the other half.........:thumb:

I am indeed using the Power Craft Pressure Washer with the Elite Foam Lance and there are a few ways to get around using these as they don't fit as standard:

1) Replace the Power Craft Lance with a Karcher item and the Elite Lance fits like a glove;

2) File the brass connector on the Elite Lance to fit the Power Craft Lance;

I did number 2) and it works a treat, I have also replaced the Power Craft 6m pressure washer hose as it's too stiff and not long enough, now using 15m length hose and it's perfect...........:thumb:


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

addsvrs said:


> Nice work


Thanks for the comment, much appreciated...........:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work once again Baker :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Great work once again Baker :thumb:


Thanks for the comment as always.........:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work Simon, nice to see you back to full strength...............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Nice work Simon, nice to see you back to full strength...............:thumb:


Yeah nice to have her helping out...............

BMW Z4 this week.............:buffer:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> BMW Z4 this week.............:buffer:


I want one of them!! Shame I'm not close I would have given you a hand...............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I want one of them!! Shame I'm not close I would have given you a hand...............:thumb:


That is a shame mate, would have gladly excepted another pair of hands.........maybe you want to travel down for the Porsche 977 Carrera S that I have in after the Z4 on the following weekend?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> That is a shame mate, would have gladly excepted another pair of hands.........maybe you want to travel down for the Porsche 977 Carrera S that I have in after the Z4 on the following weekend?


I'm on my way..............


----------

